# Dr. Bronners emailed me back about using Sal Suds



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Quote:

*ME:* I am very interested in using Sal Suds to wash my cloth diapers. I have used the Castile Soap to wash them in the past, but have found that I need something different to wash them because of hard water. I have a High Efficiency front loading washing machine. How much Sal Suds do you suggest using?

PS. I have the book 'Clean House, Clean Planet' as suggested in your FAQ section. A great book, but it does not answer this specific question.

*THEM:*That is indeed a great book. Use about 1/8 to 1/4 cup depending on the hardness of the water. A little bit of baking soda really boosts the cleansing power.

Take care, All-One!

Michael Bronner
Dr. Bronner's Magic Soaps
I'm going to try it!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Did it work?

Did you get any build up?


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Let us know if it works, I love sals suds and would be interested in trying it out if you get good results.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Mmm, I'm just gaga over a man who has cloth diaper washing directions. Swoon. Mmmmm, Michael Bronner... I want to have your baby!


----------



## Imonion2 (Jun 21, 2003)

yay thanks for posting this! i wondered about it last week and no one knew.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2004)

I met Michael Bronner while I was hiking the Pacific Crest Trail. He was hiking to the Muir Trail Ranch and had llamas packing his gear. He was a total riot. He gave us a small size bottle of Dr. Bronners.

I'll have to try the Sal Suds myself. I can't seem to get rid of hemp stick without triple washing every time.


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

their factory was down the street from where we lived in CA. I'm big fans of Dr. Bonners, but have never tried Sals Suds. Maybe we'll have to give it a try.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Mmm, I'm just gaga over a man who has cloth diaper washing directions. Swoon. Mmmmm, Michael Bronner... I want to have your baby!









:


----------

